

Lenovo's Domain Record Appears Jacked - jzdziarski
http://www.zdziarski.com/blog/?p=4963

======
MichaelGG
So this means that if the jackers acted quickly, they should have certificates
issued for a bunch of *.Lenovo.com hosts, eh?

Is there a way to globally revoke them, so a domain owner can make sure no
other CA has issued a bad cert? Or do users just need to wait until attacked,
then hopefully the bad cert gets noticed and revoked?

